# Magnum small pistol primers



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey guys, a while ago I purchased some small pistol primers and now realized that they are Magnum primers. Is it OK to use these in a .380 loading or will it damage my blowback pistol. I only got 100 of them and don't want them to go to waste. I was planning on using them for my defensive loads, 102 gr Golden sabers. I don't think they will cause that much more pressure in my chamber, but I just want to be sure. Also, I'm still looking for load data for .380acp 102gr Golden sabers, any help or info is appreciated, thanks guys. -Nuke


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Hey guys, a while ago I purchased some small pistol primers and now realized that they are Magnum primers. Is it OK to use these in a .380 loading or will it damage my blowback pistol. I only got 100 of them and don't want them to go to waste. I was planning on using them for my defensive loads, 102 gr Golden sabers. I don't think they will cause that much more pressure in my chamber, but I just want to be sure. Also, I'm still looking for load data for .380acp 102gr Golden sabers, any help or info is appreciated, thanks guys. -Nuke


Nuke, the current wisdom as I understand it is to back off two or three tenths of a grain then fire for effect.

If they cycle ok then they should make good practice rounds. If underpowered bump up a tenth.

Let us know how it reacts.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Personally, I would not use them.

Only use Magnum primers with slow burning powder, (like Blue Dot, W-296, H110- that general burn range or slower) and, only use Mag primers *when the recipe calls for it. *

There's no way to calculate how much more or less to adjust the grain weight in order to obtain correct function or avoid a KB or squib.

Stick to a known recipe. :smt023

Shoving a Mag primer in with fast burning pistol power = KB.

YMMV.


----------

